# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Rreth Webmaster (mjeshtri i faqeve)

## Neteorm

Në përgjithësi, nuk është e lehtë të përcaktohet sfera e mundësive të kësaj specialiteti. Siç nënkupton emri, ky profesion është i përfshirë gjithashtu në njerëz të tillë që mund të punojnë me aplikime të korporatave për internet.

Por ky është vetëm pozicioni kryesor i një webmasteri. Përveç kësaj, ai mund të kombinojë profesione të tjera, varësisht nga madhësia e ekipit. Për shembull, nganjëherë ai krijon ose formulon faqe në internet. Mund të programojë diçka ose të bëjë punën e një administratori të sistemit.

Ndonjëherë një webmaster duhet të moderojë faqen, të punojë si menaxher i përmbajtjes. Ai mund të bëhet një punonjës i mbështetjes teknike. Kohët e fundit, një webmaster është gjithashtu një specialist SEO. Si rezultat, nga një zhvillues i thjeshtë i burimeve, ne jemi rritur në një punonjës shumë-funksional i cili mund të ndihmojë menjëherë në disa faza të krijimit të faqes në internet.

Vetë koncepti ka historinë e vet. Natyrisht, nuk dukej nga tavani. I famshmi Timothy John Berners-Lee e përmendi atë për herë të parë. Ky është personi të cilit i detyrohemi në Internet dhe çfarë filloi të shfaqej më vonë.

Ai foli për webmasterin në një dokument zbavitës. Udhëzuesi Online për Stilet e Hypertext daton që nga viti 1992. Në një nga kapitujt e këtij dokumenti, shkencëtari jep disa rekomandime. Në to, ai këshillon të krijojë një web alb postar alias. Kjo shpikje duhet të ndihmojë ata që kanë probleme me serverin.

Si rezultat, njerëzit duhej të përdornin një adresë të tillë postare, përparësia e së cilës ishte pavarësia nga emri i personit që do të merrej me krijimin e faqeve në internet. Pra, u rekomandua që të përdoret kjo fjalë për të gjithë webmasterat privatë.

----------

